# You're greatest prize ever won at a fair or show



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Mines definitely from this past summer. It's my first year with my goats, and I won Reserve Grand Champion dairy whether. I won 1st place in the age group for my goat Ozzie after he followed and stayed by me very obediently and got me the 1st place ribbon. I later won reserve grand champion (2nd place out of all the whethers at the fair) it was great.


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

For the past 3 years I have gotten grand champion goats I have 4 buckles!!! And this last year I not only won grand champion but I won round robin! So I won the carhart jacket of my choice!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

My biggest surprise was taking the doe who is a booger to handle in the ring. So I wasnt going to bring her but there was a last minute call for % does.
At final line up she turned & tried to bolt for the gate. Facing the wrong way & stomping the judge winked & told me it was ok.
Imagine the surprise when she handed us Ov All GrCh!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> My biggest surprise was taking the doe who is a booger to handle in the ring. So I wasnt going to bring her but there was a last minute call for % does.
> At final line up she turned & tried to bolt for the gate. Facing the wrong way & stomping the judge winked & told me it was ok.
> Imagine the surprise when she handed us Ov All GrCh!!


OMG that's so great! I have a doe that's very frustrating and stubborn! I was so disappointed I thought I was going to get dead last but I took 5th! It wasn't the top but it works!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

goatgirl22 said:


> For the past 3 years I have gotten grand champion goats I have 4 buckles!!! And this last year I not only won grand champion but I won round robin! So I won the carhart jacket of my choice!!!


That's so great! I am really jealous I want a carhart so bad!!!


----------



## goatgirl22 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are nice and they embroyderd my name in in saying round robin champion


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice!!! That's a really neat idea! The only thing I got (other than ribbons) is I got a bright green brush that had 1st place written on it and a sign saying I won reserve grand champion! It was neat!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Best is show Buckles and MONEY


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, we have not really started showing yet but we live in Lewisburg TN which is the fainting goat capital of the world (haha) and they have a big show here every year. We dont have any fainters so we couldnt show but before the shows they have a goat rodeo. It was so fun. We took a nigerian that we had just gotten and the kids did all the events with her. It was so funny and she was a great sport about it running right along and behaving so well. They won first a 2 times, second 2 times and 3rd once. They won ribbons, buckets, collar, and a few other barn supplies. It was a great time.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, it isn't a goat because I haven't ventured to that world yet but my Eskie won best puppy in an International Show against German standards.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Well, it isn't a goat because I haven't ventured to that world yet but my Eskie won best puppy in an International Show against German standards.


Neat!


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

The greatest "prize" I have ever won is watching my granddaughters (9 & 6) show!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

vlinealpines said:


> The greatest "prize" I have ever won is watching my granddaughters (9 & 6) show!


 awwww


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Mine are graandchampion, junior champion and reserve surpreme champion all in 1 day! (at a fair) at an open show the most ribbons that ive brought home have been 13 grandchampions and best of breeds and 8 reseerve champions


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The best I got was with my goat Gold last year and I won Grand Champion in showmanship


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Not a show but I got 4th place at Area Crop Judging Competition last year!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! These are all amaaaaaazing accomplishments!!! Congrats y'all!


----------



## Lezerz (Sep 23, 2012)

Mine is a grand champion at,a 4h fair show with rabbits


----------

